# Grounded pigeon with erratic neck movement



## Nitromification (Feb 7, 2014)

I live in Jumeirah, Dubai, UAE and earlier today a pigeon landed or crashed in our front garden. IT seems unable to fly though it is trying.

Most worrying, though, is that it's moving it's neck and head erraticly, ducking up and down and turning it 360 degrees around to the back, and seems to lack balance as it slips every time it tries to move with some speed.

We've fed it some rice and bread, and it's drank some water so I think it shouldn't be hungry, though we will keep out a bowl for it. I'm not a bird person at all, and the only thing I can tell about this one is that it's probably a pigeon and it's definitely not well.

As of now it's standing motionless with it's head tucked in, as if that comforts it, but it sometimes walks or turns in a circle as if to bite it's tail feather.

Any advice as to what might be wrong, and what can be done to remedy it is welcome.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he probably has a virus that is showing symptoms at this point which means it could be almost over, but the bird if you want to help it could survive is he is retained in a cage and given pigeon food to keep his health up.. dunk the tip of his beak in the water that he can't tip over to show him the water dish. keep him in a calm place away from other animals..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link on PMV (not exactly what it is): http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12248.html

This effects the nervous system. Please DO NOT LEAVE any bowls of water alone with bird in cage, as they can drown when head is downward position.

Please feed the bird wild bird seed or pigeon seed. The bird needs extra B vitamins and calcium/D3 for nerves. *


----------



## Nitromification (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for both your replies. I'll be sure to take care of it to see if it truly is the sign of the bacteria leaving.

Update on the pigeon: it seems to like spending time in dark places, as right now it has been and probably will be under a table for a few hours. It does not spaz or move around much unless provoked, and just stays in one place hours on end with it's head tucked in.

Last night, we placed it in our cat's carrier cage with a part of a bun and water in a sawed-off half of a paper cup. This morning we opened it to see that it had knocked over the water and pooped (for lack of a better word) in several places including on the bread. The fact that it can poop is encouraging, as that means it has eaten something at least recently, and nothing seems to be wrong with the feces, though I probably wouldn't be able to tell if something were.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for rescuing the bird..Apart from PMV, another possibility is a head injury, which also has similar symptoms. Since the bird is apparently not able to control his neck movements owing to a neurological problem, you might have to hand feed for a while, till it gets better.

Catch the bird firmly with a towel, so that the wings and legs are secure and only the head sticks out. Then open its beak, place a pea (or seed) inside and allow it to swallow. If you are giving defrosted peas, you can give like 20 peas for a start. Then wait for 4 hours for the next feeding. You need to check if the bird's crop is empty, before feeding. 
To give water, dip the end of his beak in water. He will suck and drink it.
Do not place water more than 2cm deep beside him, since there is the danger of drowning. In fact, since he has no control over his movements, he could get himself in trouble if not kept in a safe confined space till he heals.
If the cause of neck twisting is concussion, it can improve in a matter of days. PMV could take longer. With a little help in feeding, the pigeon can make it through.


Bread is not a good food for pigeons. Defrosted peas, corn, bird seed etc can be given.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Definitely hand feed the bird and please do get some wild bird food. It needs nourishment to get better. It cannot heal without enough food for energy to heal and sustain its life.*


----------

